# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2013



## Hauntiholik

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2013!

If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 and I plan to go to the National Haunters Convention again this year:

http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

Show dates are May 3-5

Greater Philadelphia Expo Center
100 Station Avenue
Oaks, PA


----------



## badger

Here's a list of the haunt and horror conventions that I'm aware of, and plan to attend those marked with an *. Anyone want to go on a roadtrip...?

Days of the Dead - Atlanta, GA: February 1-3* http://www.daysofthedead.net/atlanta/

Transworld - St. Louis, MO: March 7-10* http://www.haashow.com/

Mad Monster Party - Charlotte, NC: March 22-24* www.themadmonsterparty.com

Horrorhound Weekend - Cincinnati, OH: March 22-24 http://www.horrorhoundweekend.com/

Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference - Hamilton, Ontario: April 12-14 www.canadahaunts.ca

HAuNTcon - Forth Worth TX: April 24-28 www.hauntcon.com

National Haunters Convention - Philadelphia, PA: May 3-5 http://www.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

Halloween Extreme - Orlando, FL: May 24-26* http://www.halloweenextreme.com/

West Coast Haunters Convention - Portland, OR: May 31-June 2 http://www.westcoasthauntersconvention.com

Midwest Haunters Convention - Columbus OH: June 7-9* http://www.midwestshow.com

MonsterCon - Greenville, SC: July 26-28 www.monstercon.org

Scare Fest - Lexington, KY: Sept 13-15* www.scarefestcon.com

Legendary Haunt Tour - Houston/San Antonio, TX: November 8-9* http://www.legendaryhaunttour.com


----------



## Jack Mac

Halloween Extreme in Orlando FL, is this the first year for this event?


----------



## badger

Jack Mac said:


> Halloween Extreme in Orlando FL, is this the first year for this event?


First year. Put on the the owners of Transworld and Netherworld Haunted House in Atlanta...


----------



## Revenant

Scarefest Canada  Saturday July 27th, 10a-6p (RSVP by June 18)
Presented by Canadian Haunters Association

Garnet A. Williams Community Ctr
501 Clark Ave. West, Thornhill, Ontario


----------



## Evilizabeth

*Kreepfest 2013*

Kreepfest 2013 - www.kreepfest.org
August 9-11
Harrisonville, MO

A review of last year


----------

